# Random **SEVERE** Vibration - Drive Line Problem?



## eikcolg (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All,
My girlfriends 2006 X-Trail has developed a random severe vibration. The vibration is drive-line related, rattles the car to pieces, shakes the steering wheel and is enough to throw you off the road at 100kmh.
The only way to describe it is as if the car has one square wheel fitted.

Here is what info I have:
1. Vibration is very random, not related to speed / heat / etc. Vibration rattles seats, and shakes steering wheel and makes direction control hard.
2. Happened on the same long left hand turn on the freeway at 100km/h and again while waving through traffic at 50km/h.
3. A smell appears around the car like burning brake pads.
4. Rear driver side alloy wheel is TOO HOT to touch - all others are 'normal' after a 20 min drive. (Assume problem is in right rear somewhere)
5. Can not re-produce the problem by using a different gear, different rev range, up / down hill, etc.
6. Tapping on break pedal does not cure vibration, nor does using hand-brake (carefully).
7. Rear brake pads are fine (50%), rotors are good, handbrake is not sticking, no play in the bearings. No excessive brake dust.
8. Car was serviced the day before.!!!

Can anyone shed some light on the problem?

Maybe I am thinking bent / damaged drive shaft (although I would expect constant vibration). Maybe damaged wheel bearing or uni-joint, where things slip out of alignment due to attitude of chassis compared with wheels when going around left hand corner?


Thanks

**UPDATE***
Took car for another test drive on the same stretch of road today. First trip there was no problem, got out and checked tire (and rotor) temperatures, all were warm, but still touchable.
Repeated 15min drive over same stretch of road and problem came back. It is a cold, slightly wet day today.
Had mirrors aimed at rear tyres, and there is no noticeable bouncing, etc. 
Carefully lifted hand brake lever up about 1/2way at 100km/h and it feels like someone is tugging on hand brake trying to pull it back down (you can feel vibration against resistance on hand brake lever).
Checked tyre and rotor temps, the rear PASSENGER side rotor is excessively hot, and the others are normal.

Is this a handbrake cable / adjustment problem?
Thanks again
***


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

go take it to a wheel/tire specialist....


----------



## eikcolg (Jan 17, 2010)

*Solution...*

Hi...

If anyone has the same problem, here is what we found:

Left Rear Seized caliper slide
Both Handbrake shoes over adjusted by service guy at the dealer causing mass amounts of heat.

When the car went around a corner it appears that the change in geometry caused the handbrake to pull on that 'little bit harder'..

Thanks.


----------

